# Cheapest Best vacation you had



## FlyKaesan (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok....  I am back here again after a looong vacation.

Can you tell others what was your Cheapest Best vacation you had using timeshare?  Yes, you can tell us more than one occation.
One catch is.....it has to be using exchanges.


----------



## susiequeve (Aug 3, 2007)

I've had four:

First one to Kauai using Marriott Reward points including air 1999
Second one to Antigua traded my timeshare and used FF miles 2004
Third & Fourth next year 2008,  traded my timeshare to Aruba using FF miles & Maui using Marriott Reward points including air again.  Probably all four trips cost me less than $800 total.  However only two were exchanges.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 3, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> One catch is.....it has to be using exchanges.


Given the "catch" - ours would have to be our visit to Coeur d'Arlene over week including Memorial Day Holiday in 2002 (?).  We traded an inexpensive SA week to WM Arrow Point - and received a beautiful 3BR unit directly on the lake. We invited friends to share the unit with us and spent much of the week "in the kitchen" cooking together.  Branched out to visit local sights, do some hiking and to ride bicycles along the Hiawatha Trail (link to related story).  We drove a rented 4X4 deep into the hills and returned home with stories of moose, black bear and "getting lost in Montana."


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 3, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Ok....  I am back here again after a looong vacation.



Since you just got back....why don't you start the ball rolling and post your best travel first.


----------



## elaine (Aug 3, 2007)

*Houses at Summer Bay*

traded a "puppy" 2 years out for Easter week last year at Houses Summer Bay.  Weather was great, private pool was divine, grandparents and cousins came for a day or two---fabulous and cheap!


----------



## Janie (Aug 3, 2007)

Last year, we exchanged to the Allen House in London using RCI Points.

59,500 X .0075/point (our per-point cost, based on MFs) = $446.25 + $99 exchange fee= $545.25.

We used FF miles to get our tickets $50 service fee X 2 = $100.

We did our shopping at farmers markets (cheaper than grocery stores), and cooked most meals at the timeshare.  For a splurge, we booked a few half-price restaurant reservations through www.toptable.co.uk.  I don't have a complete record of our food expenditures but guess that it was around $500 for the week.

We stayed two extra nights at the Hoxton Hotel (www.hoxtonhotel.com) on an internet special rate of 9 pounds per night: Approx. $18 x 2 = $36.

Got 7 day bus passes instead of the tube 14 pounds each:  Approx @$28 x 2 = $56.

Entertained ourselves with free museum admissions and 3 London Walks (6 pounds/person/walk) Approx $72

Bottom line:  approx $1300.00 for 2 people for 9 nights in London --the most expensive city in the world.  Timesharing rocks!


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 3, 2007)

*In 2003*

I grabbed two 9000 point exchanges on Kauai, the 1st was a 3 bedroom Presidental Suite at the Embassy Poipu:whoopie: , the second was a 2 bedroom OF at the Lawai Beach Resort.

Our cost per point then was .0025, so both weeks were a total of $328 and we used ff Hawaiian miles( total $20 service fee) .

 Add on the Priceline rental car at $209.66 for the 2 weeks, and we spent $557.66 for lodging and transportation in and to Kauai. 

Of course when Joyce finished shopping at Kailia's Glass in Kapaa, all the savings were spent  
But she was happy, so  

jmho, Greg


----------



## caribbean (Aug 3, 2007)

Bought a couple of SA weeks back in 2002 and sold them 3 years later for more than I paid. The "profit" was sufficient to pay for all 3 years of MF for both units, so we made 6 trades essentially for free except for RCI fees. Used 3 of the trades to spend 3 consecutive weeks on 3 different Hawaian islands and used FF miles to get there. Great trip, $10 tax p/p on the flight and about $150/week in RCI fees. About as cheap as it gets. I Luv TSharing.


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 3, 2007)

Used 1000 Sunterra SunOptions to trade last minute into Intra West Mt. Tremblant.  MF pro-rated about $80.

Drove to the resort. Gas about $80.

Ate in the whole week. Groceries about $200.

Total about $360 + oysters.

On average 4+ dozens of oysters per day.  Some affordable, some more pricey - average a dollar per piece. Spent about $500 on oysters alone.

Very quiet week.  Reading, watching television, outdoor hot spa in the snow and non stop oyster treat.


----------



## Kola (Aug 3, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> Used 1000 Sunterra SunOptions to trade last minute into Intra West Mt. Tremblant.
> On average 4+ dozens of oysters per day.  Some affordable, some more pricey - average a dollar per piece. Spent about $500 on oysters alone.
> 
> Very quiet week.  Reading, watching television,and non stop oyster treat.



Holly smoke ! Couldn't you have the same 4+ dozens of oysters per day in Toronto without all the additional expense ? Ha-ha-ha .... :whoopie: 

K

PS: I guess you saved on import duties by consuming Quebec oysters in Quebec. How much extra would you have to pay in Ontario ?:rofl:


----------



## sage (Aug 4, 2007)

3 Weeks in the US = $600AUD
A few years ago we had back to back exchanges  Sunterra at Sedona; Polo Towers & Monarch at San Juan Capistrano. $600 for the cost of exchanges and an upgrade at Sedona. This was for a family of four. Business class airfares from OZ - free (no ff miles used) - a perk of my hubby's job.
Therefore: a trip 1/2 way around the world with 3 weeks luxury accomodation for $600. SWEET!!!!!!:hysterical:


----------



## Christie (Aug 4, 2007)

*How did you get Allen House?*

Janie,

How did you get Allen House with so few points?  It's not even a points resort.  What time of year did you go?

I ask this since I can no longer seem to get an internal exchange as an owner there even with a more-than-year out search and This has never happened before.

I have airfare for this November but nowhere to stay!  Please give me insight into how RCI justifies this.  Thanks

Christie


----------



## Janie (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Christie:

That must be very frustrating!  I can't shed a lot of light into how RCI handles Allen House deposits, but winter/spring weeks there show up fairly frequently in Points searches.  I've made reservations at Allen House through points twice now:  in 2004 and 2006.   Both times were December weeks. Again, I've no idea how they assign points values to those weeks but 59500 was the value for a 1 BR: I just went back and checked my confirmation.

FYI, I am booked at Odessa Wharf for next year, and the points value for a 2 BR February week there is a hefty 109500.


----------



## mom2kandj (Aug 4, 2007)

*Our best value at Disneyworld!*

I traded a Westin Mission Hills sm 1bd Silver Season for a DVC - Wilderness Lodge 2bedroom in January 2007.  I convinced another family of four to travel with us to Disneyworld as they had never been.  The cool thing was that both parents work for Disneyland in CA and they were able to "sign in" my family of four for free.  We provided the room, they provided the theme park admissions, and we did the Disney Dining Plan for $700 per family to make things easier.  We scored good airfare from the Westcoast(LA and SFO) and because our kids grew up on Disneyland, we didn't go overboard on souvenirs or extra expenses.  We also used Magical Express and did not rent a car.

I figure that both families spent about $2000 each.  Airfare  - $1000, Food - $800, Tickets - free, Misc - $200

My family also had the exchange fee and MF on our unit, but we were going to do the trip even if the other family hadn't joined us, so we scored the free tickets as well as proving that we could get along with another family for a week long vacation!


----------



## bluehende (Aug 4, 2007)

*cheapest by far*

Last September we went to Massanutten for a week.  We had a great time and really enjoyed the resort.  All told with a skyauction certificate a coupon and eating in most of the time, it cost us 250 dollars. This paid for a 2 bedroom at woodstone, gas, a couple of shows for my wife and I,2 dinners out, and 1 small repair on my wifes mountain bike.  I didn't include the food we brought.  I figure this cost is already a cost of staying alive.  Our entertainment other than a few dinners and shows consisted of our passions for mountain biking and hiking.  Which are free or nearly so.

This vacation pegged the frugal meter.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 4, 2007)

Cheapest exchanges have been our South Africa exchanges - which were even cheaper in the past, when maintenance fees were 2-digits, and they traded better. This put a US exchange in the $200/week range back then, when exchange fees were also lower, and European an additional $50 or so. 

Some of my favorites were:
Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge, Lake Tahoe, shoulder season
Residence Mont-Calme, Switzerland
Residence Gran Sas, Italian Alps (resort so-so but *loved* the vacation)
Feriecentret Rageleje Klit, Denmark

Whatever we saved on lodging, we spent on transportation though...

This was awhile back, not sure whether/when we could get to these resorts using SA now, hard to say. And both maintenance fees and exchange fees have risen. But they're still our lowest maintenance fees, and hopefully sometimes can still get us where we want to go.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got back from my best and cheapest.

A good friend gave me a HGVC Hawaii week, and I traded it with a tugger for a Marriott Waiohai week.

Awesome resort.. great price  

My second week was at Pahio Keo Kai.. the place was a dump. Left after a few days. RCI gave me back my week, and I booked at the Hilton Kauai beach resort using Hilton points. Top notch hotel.. loved it


----------



## Dori (Aug 4, 2007)

A few months after I retired, my sister-in-law and I planned a girl's only trip to Florida.  She used one of her weeks to book Ventura at Boca Raton, Florida.  I used my Zellers points to pay for airfare and car rental.  I had over a million points at that time, mostly accumulated by purchasing coffee and kitchen supplies for our school staff of fifty teachers.  We had a wonderful time Christmas shopping, eating dinner out ( and some lunches too!)

Cheapest vacation I have ever taken!

Dori


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 5, 2007)

I traded a 1 bedroom Florida summer week for a 2 bedroom Brigantine Beach Club July week through VRI preference with RCI.

I didn't get to go but my son & his girlfriend loved it. They drove there in about 1 hour, did a show in AC and loved the beach.


----------



## lscott (Aug 5, 2007)

*Four Seasons*

When 4 Seasons Aviara just opened, and I called in to see what we could get with our low season Florida resort, the rep suggested it.  As you know, that is a hard if not impossible exchange now.  Spoiled us for lesser experiences once you have done Four Seasons.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 6, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Since you just got back....why don't you start the ball rolling and post your best travel first.



I meant I have been away for awhile.  I don't have many best travel but one I remember is I used Sky FF miles to goto Asia and along the way stopped by Hawaii for a week.  Paid $350 for renting a studio, rented a car for a week, $120 and had a fabulous time.
Trying to do it again but nothing is available to Hawaii with Sky FF.
My most recent trip was to Orlando.  Got paid to stay at resort (my little secret).  Spent around $300 for a week at Orlando, 2 air fare, 1 week car rental.


----------



## eal (Aug 7, 2007)

In January 2006 my hubby and I went to Palm Springs Villas Oasis for two weeks.  We got one of the units as an SFX bonus week and the other week in exchange for my lowest-mf timeshare week.  Then I got airfare with Air Miles and my BIL joined us with his car and did all the driving.

It was a great holiday and soooo affordable.


----------



## happymum (Aug 7, 2007)

Bali Hai ,Kauai. Traded a cheap MF SA week and shared a 2-bedroom with another couple. They felt that since we provided accomodation, they would cover airfare. We shared the car rental costs and ate many of our meals in the unit, or around the barbecue.

I bow to many of your experiences though! Wow.


----------



## Don (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe 12 years ago, we had a use or lose week that we used to exchange for a week 52 at FF Kingsgate.  Since we only lived an hour away we had to pay for our food and very little for gas.


----------



## Judy (Aug 7, 2007)

Divi Tiara Cayman Brac.  We confirmed an II flexchange for 4,000 Worldmark credits (worth about $200 in MF) We had to fight II for it because they insisted that the resort wasn't good enough for Worldmark owners.  We'd been there before and were very happy with the hotel, restaurant, and on-site dive operation.  I knew from TUG that the timeshare units had been undergoing renovations, so I asked the II rep if the renovations were completed and he assured me that they were.  He was wrong.  When we arrived, the manager gave us a hotel room and a free three meal a day dining plan for the whole week.  Their restaurant is good and expensive, so that was a great deal.  Two days later our timeshare unit was finished and we moved in. Even though we were now in the timeshare, we got to keep the free dining plan.


----------



## Kim R (Aug 7, 2007)

Judy - after reading your post, I looked at your photos from Divi Tiara.  They were great!  And it looks like a beautiful place in the world.  Congrats on your great deal there!
Kim


----------



## SharonD (Aug 7, 2007)

Also South Africa exchanges, from a week that which originally had an m/f of $50:

Manhattan Club 1 br
Embassy Maui 1 br
Club Donatello Studio

Sigh.  The good old days...


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 7, 2007)

SharonD said:


> Also South Africa exchanges, from a week that which originally had an m/f of $50:
> 
> Manhattan Club 1 br
> Embassy Maui 1 br
> ...



how long ago was this?  I wonder if there is any TS that is lower than 400 MF.  I am currently WM owner and paying 420.
It's great to see all these great cheap vacations.  I have never thought of sharing a unit with strangers.


----------



## happymum (Aug 8, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> how long ago was this?  I wonder if there is any TS that is lower than 400 MF.  I am currently WM owner and paying 420.
> It's great to see all these great cheap vacations.  I have never thought of sharing a unit with strangers.



The units weren't shared with strangers, but friends. (in our case our matron-of-honor and her husband).


----------



## king1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Back in the day(of SA) we spent a week with friends in a 2BR at the then brand new Grand Mayan in NV.  The SA levy was less than $50, and credit card points paid for airfare.
We made many wonderful cheap trades back then, but this is now, and RCI is still giving me good trades for the money--just more money.  If only I didn't remember "those good old days"!!


----------



## abbekit (Aug 8, 2007)

Hard to define *best* for me because every vacation is great.  

Cheapest best vacations are to the Silverleaf Resorts that we can drive to.  So far Piney Shores has been our favorite.  We can take the dog to Silverleaf so we save tons of money not having to hire the pet sitter.  Plus since we have the pooch with us we don't eat out or go out shopping.  This type of _best_ vacation is total relax, read, take long walks, watch lots of movies.

Our favorite vacations are Hawaii and Europe so the _best cheap_ version of that would probably be Hawaii on frequent flyer tickets.  We've been to Hawaii enough that we don't feel the need to spend money doing sightseeing tours, luaus, etc.  We usually eat in because we love the local farmer's markets.  Save lots of money stocking up on rum and Mai Tai mix at the ABC store and spend our cocktail time on the lanai enjoying the privacy and view rather than in a  bar or restaurant.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 8, 2007)

Ours was flying our family of four from Portland, Oregon to Washington DC during spring break on free airline tickets we received from a voluntary bump the previous year and staying at the Renaissance Marriott in two $58.00 rooms I got thru Priceline.

With most of the attractions in DC being free, our main expense was food.  Wonderful trip!

Gayle

Just reread OP, this was suppose to be for timesharing only.  Does it count that I got most of my info to obtain this vacation thru TUG?  Dave M for the wonderful airline bump info and countless other Tuggers for advice on Priceline and DC in general.


----------



## JT62 (Aug 8, 2007)

We exchanged to Worldmark at Angels Camp about 6 years ago.

I packed a cooler with food (easy items to grill, sandwich makings and so on). We drove up, and did some inexpensive actvities in the morning (like a cavern tour or going to Columbia State park), and hung out in the pool in the afternoon.

Not necessarily exciting, but it was a nice getaway for $150.


Next summer, we have a Walt Disney World vacation planned. We reserved a three bedroom at Cypress Point. We'll be using up old misc. Disney passes (leftover days from the old hopper passes), so park entry is free. I have over $1100 Disney dollars credit from my Disney VISA, which should pay for our meals and expenses.

DD and I have to fly to Daytona beach for baton nationals, so our airfare is already covered. So our big expense will be airfare for dh and the 2 boys (hopefully no more than $1000)

Friends will be sharing the 3 bedroom with us, so not only do we get a bargain vacation; we can help friends have one, also.

JT


----------



## Judy (Aug 10, 2007)

Kim R said:


> Judy - after reading your post, I looked at your photos from Divi Tiara.  They were great!  And it looks like a beautiful place in the world.  Congrats on your great deal there!
> Kim


Sadly, Divi has since closed the hotel, restaurant, and dive operation there and has been encouraging the Cayman Brac timeshare owners to transfer to another Divi program.


----------



## M&M (Aug 10, 2007)

*Cheap WDW*

OK It started when we rented out the 1 bedroom portion of one of our Royal Sands weeks. I kept the studio portion and used it to trade into BCV for a week. I already had an AP, and my wife already had 7 days of old (non expiry) tickets that she used. (We did have to buy the kids tickets). We used frequent flyer miles for all the airfare. 

Definitely was the cheapest WDW trip we've ever taken. With the money I saved we splurged on a limo for airport transportation instead of ME

Mike


----------



## Ambo (Aug 14, 2007)

We traded into a huge, fabulous oceanview 2-bdrm at Sands of Kahana in Maui w/ our Fairmont Hot Springs MT studio (MF= $250); got airfare for $319 RT; there was plenty of room for my husband and I, two kids, my mom and my brother; we ate most our meals in (no problem since we love to cook and there was a huge kitchen); spent a lot of time at various beaches; took a wonderful long drive to Hana and back; great snorkeling trip; and had fabulous, enjoyable, relaxing week for very little $$.


----------



## mssuzan (Aug 14, 2007)

*Las Vegas with air $30*

This was not a timeshare vacation.
About 10 years ago Charmin bathroom tissue, had a vacation promotion.  You purchased Charmin toilet paper and sent in the UPC codes to get points.  You then redeemed those points for vacations.  We bought $30 worth of Charmin toilet paper ( a product that everyone can use and does not spoil) and redeemed our points for 2 round trip tickets from Cleveland to Las Vegas and 10 nights at Treasure Island resort. 
So our trip was $3 per day including air


----------



## Caribbean Mama (Aug 14, 2007)

*Rome for two*

I cashed in 10000 HGVC points for 200,000 Hilton Reward Points.  Using their Going Global program, I booked 7 nights in Rome at Catagory 6 Hilton Cavaliere Hotel (205,000 pts).  Then used 100,000 Delta Miles for 2 round trip tickets.  Total trip cost roughly $140 in taxes.


----------



## kapear (Aug 14, 2007)

Ours will be our upcoming June 08 Maui trip. We have 2 weeks at the Sunterra Kaanapali using 07 and 08 points. We also have 5 days using my parents' sunterra points(inlaws will be using these.)  We were also able to get my inlaws a week a the Gardens at West Maui following their 5 days at Sunterra. When they come on vacation with us, they usually pay for groceries or activities in exchange for lodging. For the hubby, kids and I, we have ff tickets for 4 of the 5 tickets we need. #6 will still be under 2 so she's going as a lap baby. Our minivan rental for 2 weeks is right under 600. For us, I figure a 2 week vacation to Maui  for the 6 of us will be under 2500. We could easily pay that in a/f alone.


----------



## Bxian (Aug 14, 2007)

*Bxian*

Similar to Carribean Mama-We cashed in USAIR miles for 2 round-trip tickets to Paris and used  Hilton Honors awards (2 40,000 point one night certificates and a 4 night AXON award-125,000 points for Hilton AMEX holders) to stay in 2 different Hilton hotels in Paris.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

Dikhololo has got me to many nice places but I think the one that stands out the most is the Westin Club Regina in cabo san Lucas. All it cost me wat the $210 maint fee, $189 booking fee and I stayed in a 2bedroom lock - off.  I went by reservasations and they said they were getiing $2800 for that week!

Smile!


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dikhololo*

You can not go wrong with dikhololo Brit's South Africa,  I have owned this for 10 years and it trades for anything I want.  Have any questions about Dikhololo please ask.  I can not tell you how easy it is to pay the maint fees and deposit your weeks, Madeline the manager at the resort is super! so is Judy & Jauita


----------



## KenK (Aug 14, 2007)

Dikhololo-Owner said:


> You can not go wrong with dikhololo Brit's South Africa,  I have owned this for 10 years and it trades for anything I want.  Have any questions about Dikhololo please ask.  I can not tell you how easy it is to pay the maint fees and deposit your weeks, Madeline the manager at the resort is super! so is Judy & Jauita



Do you work for or sell these timeshares?  Why does it seem your posts are so biased?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 14, 2007)

Oops, just noticed it was for TS trips
Trip 1
FF Miles for tickets to Panama Beach, Marriott Rewards pts for Legends Edge Hotel not the TS, upgrade to Oceanfront room. All we paid was the tax on the airfare and a rental car for $120.00 plus food. Real cheap vacation. Drove all the way to Destin and enjoyed the lovely Emerald Coast for our anniversary a few years back. I think the entire trip was under $500.00 for meals and car rental.

Trip 2
Won the Ghost Dad Universal Studio Contest in the early 90's ,trip for 4 to LA California. Entered from an ad my son and I saw in Parenting Magazine in the dentist's office. We live near Boston. Airfare,hotel and tixs to Universal for 5 days as the Grand Prize. Family of five we only had to pay for 1 airfare,meals and 2 nights in a hotel in San Diego since we extended the trip to a week. Once in a lifetime trip. I still have the contest ad and remember the kids going nuts when Fedex arrived with the winner's letter.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 15, 2007)

Ambo said:


> We traded into a huge, fabulous oceanview 2-bdrm at Sands of Kahana in Maui w/ our Fairmont Hot Springs MT studio (MF= $250); got airfare for $319 RT; there was plenty of room for my husband and I, two kids, my mom and my brother; we ate most our meals in (no problem since we love to cook and there was a huge kitchen); spent a lot of time at various beaches; took a wonderful long drive to Hana and back; great snorkeling trip; and had fabulous, enjoyable, relaxing week for very little $$.



Last year was my first time to Hawaii.  It was the year of the National Parks and we had one of those annual passes from our trip to Sedona/Cedar Breaks/Grand Canyon.  

I was suprised how cheap Hawaii can be once you get there.  This year we will be using Delta FF tickets and the my car rentals were $150 each for the 2 weeks.  Food will be from Costco so thats about the same.  My National Parks Pass is still good for this September again.  

I just wished that Hawaiin Winery would put thier wines on sale.  Thats my biggest expense.  :whoopie:


----------



## icydog (Aug 15, 2007)

*Having Royal Holiday Weeks really helped*

The cheapest was using FF miles to fly first class to Cancun to go to the Royal Holiday Pyramids Resort. There were 7 of us in three rooms. All my friends need to pay for was their airfare (everyone used FF miles) and their all inclusives. They were in (2) one bdrm villas using my FREE weeks given to us for having two Ambassador Weeks. The free weeks were given to us by RHC because we paid hurricane assessments. 

We also had a small 15k RHC contract that came with 15K banked points when we bought it. We upgraded our free studio week to a Presidential villa using those extra points and we got a gigantic one bdrm with a hot tub on a humongous balcony overlooking the ocean and the pools. Then we paid a discounted price on our all inclusives. All in all it came to around $300 a person for everything, food, transportation, and lovely one bdrm villas. 

Since we live in NJ going to the Marriott Fairways on ACs for $299 for shoulder seasons is a great way to save money. We go down for a few days and then our neighbors take it for a few. It works great for us and we love it there. Four days in a five star resort for $150 then we take a tour and have dinner for free for two nights. 

Last but not least are our trips using RHC. Last year we went to Rome. We stayed at the Domus Romana Residence (which is a converted nunnery) using a Royal Holiday One bdrm Ambassador week and FF flyer miles to fly first class to Rome.

We used RHC to go to 2 Hyde Park in London two years ago. Ambassador week got us a great one bdrm suite with lovely dining, living and king bedroom in London for a week. 

Again, with RHC, we went to the Affinia Dumont in NYC where we got a one bdrm apt for a week on E 34th street in NYC. But in the Affinia our transportation was a bus into the city, and a cab to the hotel- 1 hour door to door. We bought subway passes for the week and ate in Chinatown for $5 a meal shared and fabulous food. Or we ate Indian food for $10 for each meal; or Whole Foods in the Time Warner Building. We got tickets to shows 1/2 price at TKTS, went to Museums for free and rode those trains and busses all over town for about $3 a day.
__________________


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 15, 2007)

*Deleted.*

_Please refrain from duplicate postings in the future._


----------



## winger (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure if this is the cheapest money wise, but value wise hands down so far was two years ago at the Marriott Newport Coast Villa two consecutive week starting Labor Day weekend, traded two 1bd Polo Tower weeks - MF for each week is about $480.  Southern Calif passes for us two and one child one for my son and my daughter was free.  Had an absolute blast in LA and San Diego.  Got a one night San diego Hilton for about $30 through priceline


----------

